# Citation for Out of Date Inspection Sitcker Question



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, 
I was cited yesterday by a local officer in my city for my inspection sticker being out of date. It had expired in July and I was cited on August 7th. While I understand it was my responsibility to get my car inspected before the end of July, this was an honest mistake on my part. I consequently took my car in for inspection and passed within a few hours of receiving the citation as I try to do things by the book. I have asked for a hearing and sent in the citation, I will have the receipt for the inspection when I go in to the district court. 

I have no problem paying the fine, I made a mistake. However, a little research online would indicate that this would go on my record and affect my insurance rates similar to receiving a speeding ticket or other violation.
Do I have any chance of avoiding that outcome? Having showed I got my car inspected that day as soon as possible, is it possible to have a citation such as this waived or reduced for being diligent and correcting the issue immediately? This was my first moving violation, and hopefully the only, so I am assuming having a good driving record may also be a positive in this situation.

Thanks for you time.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Next time get a sticker before it expires...


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Try being cited at 530AM on July 1st when it expired in June. That happened to me last month.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A lot of it depends on the attitude of the clerk magistrate or judge. Bring in the paperwork confirming your car was inspected forthwith, and they _might _have mercy on you and dismiss the ticket. Remember though, it is _your_ responsibility to have your vehicle inspected before the old inspection sticker expires, so legally speaking, you haven't a leg to stand on.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Having worked in Northampton District Court, traffic court was my favorite part, because you got to see some crazy excuses. I'm sure if it was an honest mistake and you plead your case you may get mercy from the judge, but don't count on it because you were cited August 7...get a sticker on time next year


----------

